# Kenyon Martin Just Got Traded!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

This just in from the Cleveland Plains Dealer:

Kenyon Martin just got traded to Cleveland for Zydrunas Ilgauskas and a first round pick!

Story here: www.clevelandplainsdealer.com.

I guess Kiki wants to move big Z to center and let Camby play PF! Wow...disturbing this is...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

April fools!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> April fools!


You ****ing jerk.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Damn you...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> April fools!


Apparently you can't read the calendar....


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Heart check Horax. :sigh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> Damn you...


LOL

You have a heart check too?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry guys...I'm running AV for a meeting, and I'm bored to tears, waiting for news from the L to drop...had to jump start things.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Whoa, that had me goin.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Tricky, tricky.:biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

im going over to the cavs board to see if we can trade Drk Element. If it really was April 1 (which wouldnt make sense because its after the trade deadline) then its cool. this was just wrong. this isnt the daily show man your not steven colbert either.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Man i wish he did
we would be so much better
12 pts 4 rbs and 90 million just what i want from my power forward


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

This was a scare


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and i was so f'n waiting for a trade to happen :curse:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Why the hell would u do something like that? :curse:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Horax looks like everyone took the bait. Myself included.


----------

